# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende

## helmut (i)

*Vorwort:*

Zunächst habe ich gezögert, das genannte Thema hier einzustellen, da es wenig Bezug zu unserer Krankheit aufzuweisen scheint. Aber es betrifft früher oder später jeden von uns, da wir alle sterblich sind. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft hat es verlernt, sich mit dem Sterben auseinander zu setzen, obwohl es untrennbar zum Leben gehört. 

Für zusätzliche Problematik sorgt die demografische Entwicklung; immer mehr Menschen erreichen ein hohes Alter, damit aber auch ein Stadium, in welchem sie ohne fremde Hilfe nicht mehr zurechtkommen. Diese Situation, der Mangel an qualifiziertem Fachpersonal und die damit verbundene Kostenentwicklung erzeugen düstere Perspektiven für die Zukunft.

Deshalb ist es m.E. wichtig, sich rechtzeitig mit dieser Problematik zu befassen, um im Alter nicht völlig hilflos einem drohenden Verfall ausgeliefert zu sein. Es ist eine Herausforderung, hierfür Prioritäten zu setzen, die den persönlichen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Für mich hat Selbstbestimmung bis zuletzt einen hohen Stellenwert und ich versuche nachstehend, meine Argumente hierfür darzulegen. Sie wurden u.a. auch von 11 Jahren Konfrontation mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs geprägt. 

Ich erwarte keine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, hoffe aber, gerade in einem Krebsforum auf Interesse und Resonanz zu stoßen. Korrekturen sind ebenso willkommen wie Anregungen und Ergänzungen.


*Ausgangssituation:*

Trotz meiner 81 Lebensjahre, trotz Prostatakrebs und etlicher altersbedingter Mängel war ich bisher mit meiner Lebenssituation relativ zufrieden. 

Zusammen mit meiner Frau bemühte ich mich, durch verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Gesundheit, vernünftige Lebensweise und körperliches Training, Abbauprozesse in Grenzen zu halten und verband damit die Vorstellung, dass wir uns möglichst lange selbständig im eigenen Haus behaupten können. 

Unabhängigkeit, Mobilität und Selbstbestimmung sind für uns Werte von höchster Priorität. 

Wir hatten schon lange ein Testament abgefasst, uns gegenseitig Vorsorgevollmachten erteilt, Patientenverfügungen erstellt und eine Bestattungsverfügung getroffen, um für einen Unfall vorgesorgt zu haben. Aber Gedanken an massive Einschränkungen oder das Ende des Lebens hatten immer noch theoretischen Charakter.

Ein Vorfall der jüngsten Zeit hat mich jedoch zutiefst erschreckt und massive Spuren hinterlassen.

Während eines Urlaubs in der Türkei wurden wir Beide mit einer heftigen Magen - Darmattacke konfrontiert.. Bei mir entstand für einige Tage ein derartiger Schwächezustand, wie ich ihn in dieser Form noch nie auch nur annähernd erlebt hatte. Ich war kaum imstande, mich auf den Beinen zu halten (die bereits durch eine Polyneuropathie vorgeschädigt sind), musste mich beim mühseligen Trippeln zur Toilette überall festhalten und zitterte zeitweise wie Espenlaub.

 Es war ein unbeschreiblicher, e r b ä r m l i c h e r  Zustand, der mich auch moralisch lähmte. Ich fühlte mich noch nie in meinem Leben so hilflos und empfand diese Hilflosigkeit als erschütternden Vorgeschmack auf mögliche Zukunftsperspektiven.
 
Plötzlich musste ich erleben, dass sehr schnell ein Stadium eintreten kann, in dem die Eigenständigkeit zur Illusion wird. Der geschilderte Vorfall ist deutlicher Anlass, mich konkreter als bisher mit den Risiken und Optionen des hohen Alters auseinander zu setzen. 

Die nachfolgenden Zeilen entspringen meinem Bedürfnis, eigene Gedanken und recherchiertes Wissen schriftlich festzuhalten und zu strukturieren. Das Formulieren erleichtert mir die Konzentration und fördert das Verständnis.

Das Ergebnis ist ein erster Entwurf, der als Gerüst für Gespräche mit meiner Frau, mit den Kindern, mit weiteren Interessierten, evtl. auch als Leitschnur für Arztgespräche dienen soll.



*Alter:*

Der Alterungsprozess ist unvermeidbar; er entwickelt sich schleichend, sodass die Wahrnehmung in vielen Bereichen erst mit Verzögerung stattfindet.

Kraft und Ausdauer, Konzentration und Gedächtnis lassen nach, das Befinden schwankt, alles nimmt mehr Zeit in Anspruch und die Arzttermine häufen sich. Ein großer Teil der verfügbaren Energie wird für die Bewältigung banaler Alltagsaufgaben benötigt. 

Altern ist nicht nur ein körperlicher Vorgang; es verlangt auch mentale Arbeit. Man muss bereit und imstande sein, Erwartungen und Ansprüche zu reduzieren. Man muss lernen, zu akzeptieren, dass viele Fähigkeiten, darunter auch Wahrnehmungs- und Empfindungs- Sensibilität nachlassen und Vieles endgültig der Vergangenheit angehört.

Gleichzeitig findet ein Anpassungsprozess statt, der bewirkt, dass man sich mit vielen kleinen Defiziten arrangiert. Man wird bescheidener in seinen Erwartungen und toleranter in Bezug auf eigene Schwächen und die des Partners.

Es wird erforderlich, sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, mit welchen Maßnahmen man sich Erleichterung bzw. Unterstützung verschaffen kann, die noch ein denkbares Maximum an Selbstbestimmung ermöglichen.

Hier tritt zunächst die Form des Wohnens in den Vordergrund und man steht vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, ob man möglichst lange in der vertrauten Umgebung leben möchte oder den Umzug in ein Heim mit betreutem Wohnen bevorzugt. 

Betreutes Wohnen klingt zunächst gut: Keine Hausarbeit, keine Gartenarbeit, keine Reparaturen, keine Treppen und Hilfe im Bedarfsfall.

Die Nachteile sind: Verlust der vertrauten Umgebung (die mit viel Liebe nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen gestaltet wurde), starke räumliche Einschränkung, Eingewöhnungszwang in ein völlig neues Umfeld. Es wäre eine äußerst drastische Umstellung zu verkraften, die nicht mehr reversibel wäre. Zusätzlich muss die Kostenseite berücksichtigt werden, die schnell Grenzen hinsichtlich der Gestaltung setzt.

Möglichst lange im eigenen Haus zu leben, erscheint umso erstrebenswerter, je mehr man sich mit den Alternativen beschäftigt. Man muss bereit sein - wie bereits erwähnt - Kompromisse zu schließen und Hilfe in Form von ambulanten Diensten in Anspruch zu nehmen. 

Die Grenzen zwischen Selbst- und Fremdbestimmung beginnen aufzuweichen.



*Fakten:*

Die moderne Medizin macht es möglich, dass Menschen heute 90 Jahre und älter werden. Es bestehen Visionen dahingehend, dass die biologische Grenze des Menschen bei 120 Jahren liegt. 

So faszinierend und hilfreich die Ergebnisse der medizinischen Forschung sind, so ist doch die Kehrseite der Entwicklung nicht zu übersehen. Im Alter treten Krankheiten auf, die man früher überhaupt nicht kannte und trotz aller Therapien entwickelt sich früher oder später ein Zustand der "Multi - Morbidität", der langsam aber sicher zum körperlichen und geistigen Verfall führt.

Die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung in Mitteleuropa stieg seit 1840 um 40 Jahre!

Das Verhältnis zwischen Alt und Jung wird bis 2050 wie folgt erwartet:
80 Personen über 60 Jahre zu 40 Personen zwischen 20 - 59 Jahre.

Die Gesamtzahl der auf der Welt lebenden Menschen hat sich innerhalb (m)einer Lebensspanne von 2 auf rund 8 Milliarden vervierfacht! 

Selbst bei gebremstem Wachstum ist die weitere Entwicklung nicht vorstellbar!



*Pflege:*

Die Zahl der pflegebedürftigen Bundesbürger liegt nach Angaben des Statistischen Amtes heute bereits bei 2.4 Millionen und bis 2030 wird sich die Anzahl verdoppeln! 

Wenn man den Mut hat, weiter zu rechnen, kommt man auf erschütternde Zukunftsperspektiven in durchaus absehbarer Zeit!!! Die zwangläufige Folge ist ein dramatischer Mangel an Pflegepersonal und eine Kostenexplosion, die nicht mehr finanzierbar ist.

Pflegebedürftigkeit ist nicht vorhersehbar. Sie kann plötzlich durch eine Krankheit oder einen Unfall eintreten, sich aber im hohen Alter auch allmählich einschleichen.

Sie verändert nicht nur das Leben des Betroffenen, sondern auch das der Angehörigen dramatisch. Pflegende Angehöre - soweit vorhanden - sind einer enormen physischen und psychischen Belastung ausgesetzt; nicht selten erkranken sie dadurch selbst.

In vielen Fällen bleibt nur die Unterbringung in einem Pflegeheim.

Allein der Gedanke, unter Verlust jeglicher Privatsphäre tagtäglich von ähnlich oder noch schlimmer Betroffenen umgeben zu sein und dieser Atmosphäre nicht  mehr entrinnen zu können, ist ein Albtraum!

Der Gedanke, bei den elementarsten Verrichtungen auf fremde Menschen angewiesen zu sein, ist der pure Horror.

Die Vorstellung, in Windeln und mit Magensonde, in einem Milieu der Hoffnungslosigkeit dahin zu vegetieren, ist unerträglich. 

Ebenso unvorstellbar ist es, den Verfall der Persönlichkeit durch Demenz durchleben zu müssen. Offen ist die Frage, wer dabei mehr leiden würde, der Betroffene oder der Partner.

Ein Leben unter solchen Voraussetzungen erscheint uns nicht mehr lebenswert und wir werden versuchen, alles zu tun, um dieses Stadium zu vermeiden.

Lieber selbstbestimmt sterben als fremdbestimmt leben!
 


*Sterbehilfe:*

Das Grundrecht des Menschen auf Selbstbestimmung führt zwangsläufig zum Thema Sterbehilfe. Sie ist für mich die konsequente Folgerung aus der geschilderten Problematik. Jeder Mensch sollte für sich das Recht haben, zu entscheiden, wann er sein Leben beenden will, egal aus welchen Gründen. 

Es ist für mich unverständlich, warum Gesellschaft, Staat und Kirche diesem Thema so restriktiv gegenüberstehen. 

Das Argument "die Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben" verbiete eine solche Lösung, erscheint mir nicht nur unpassend, sondern ausgesprochen verlogen. 

Wo bleibt die Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben, wenn dieselbe Gesellschaft Waffen produziert, Kriege führt, Diktatoren unterstützt und Menschen in Entwicklungsländern verhungern lässt, um selbst Macht und Reichtum zu erlangen???

Auch der gerne gewählte Bezug zur Nazi-Vergangenheit ist nicht zutreffend. Damals ging es um politische Verbrechen, die durch nichts zu entschuldigen sind. Es war staatlich angeordneter und durchgeführter Massenmord, also Fremdbestimmung über das Leben anderer. Dies hat mit Sterbehilfe nichts zu tun.

Immer wieder werden Sterbehilfe und Abtreibung auf eine Stufe gestellt mit der Begründung, es gehe in beiden Fällen um "Verfügbarkeit über menschliches Leben". Auch diese Behauptung ist unzutreffend, denn auch bei der Abtreibung geht es um Fremdbestimmung.

Es wird argumentiert, dass es zu einem Dammbruch kommen könne, wenn man Hilfe zum Suizid legalisiert.

Im US-Bundesstaat Oregon ist seit 1998 ein Gesetz in Kraft, welches unheilbar Kranken die Beihilfe zum Suizid durch ein ärztlich verschriebenes  tödliches Mittel ermöglicht. Bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl aller Verstorbenen in Oregon machten nur 0,17% von dieser Möglichkeit Gebrauch.

Auch in der Schweiz sprechen die Zahlen gegen das Dammbruch - Argument. 
Seit Gründung von Dignitas 1998 bis 2009 haben insgesamt 1.041 Menschen die Möglichkeit der Freitodbegleitung genutzt. 2009 haben Exit und Dignitas zusammen 306 Freitodbegleitungen durchgeführt. Im Vergleich zur Gesamtzahl aller 2009 in der Schweiz Verstorbenen entspricht dies einem Anteil von 0.5%.

Ein weiteres Argument lautet: "Ein Arzt, der einem Schwerstkranken zum Suizid hilft, verstößt gegen die ärztlichen Standesrichtlinien".

Eine von der Bundesärztekammer in Auftrag gegebene Umfrage bei Ärzten hat gezeigt, dass immerhin mehr als ein Drittel (37%) der befragten Ärzte bereit wäre, bei einem Suizid Hilfe zu geben.

Bisher wussten oft die Ärzte selbst nicht genügend über ihre Möglichkeiten der Hilfe beim und zum Sterben bei Schwerstkranken Bescheid, ebenso wenig wie die Pfleger. Das lag und liegt auch an Mängeln in der Ausbildung in Schmerztherapie, in ärztlicher Ethik und Medizinrecht, die erst langsam im Medizinstudium und in der Ausbildung des Pflegepersonals Eingang finden.

Das im September 2009 erlassene Patientenverfügungsgesetz schafft mehr Rechtssicherheit für Ärzte und pflegendes Personal. Es wurde durch ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom Juni 2010 bestätigt.

Der Wille des Patienten ist das entscheidende Kriterium für einen zulässigenBehandlungsverzicht und muss berücksichtigt werden. Der Behandlungsverzicht ist möglich durchBehandlungsabbruch, Behandlungsunterlassung oder Behandlungsbegrenzung. 

Eine Unterscheidung zwischen aktivem Tun und Unterlassung findet beim Behandlungsverzicht nicht statt. Das Unterlassen einer Operation ist genauso zulässig wie das Entfernen einer Magensonde, das Abschalten eines Beatmungsgerätes oder eines Herzschrittmachers.

Dies sind kleine Fortschritte, aber sie reichen nicht aus. Das Recht auf ein selbstbestimmtes menschenwürdiges Sterben muss für alle Fälle gewährleistet sein. Deshalb bleibt die Forderung nach Legalisierung der aktiven Sterbehilfe bzw. ärztliche Beihilfe zum Suizid aufrecht erhalten.


*Suizid:*

Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation schätzt, dass es weltweit etwa eine Million Suizide pro Jahr gibt. Die Zahl der Suizidversuche liegt gegenüber den vollendeten Suiziden im Mittel um einen Faktor 10 bis 15 höher. wobei hierbei mit hohen Dunkelziffern zu rechnen ist.

In Deutschlang liegt die Anzahl der vollendeten Suizide bei knapp 10.000 pro Jahr. Somit ist eine Größenordnung von etwa 100.000 - 150.000 gescheiterten Suizidversuchen zu vermuten, das sind Tag für Tag 3 - 400 Fälle!

Die Suizidrate von Ärzten ist bis zu 3,5mal höher als die anderer Bürger. Neben der berufsbedingten dauerhaften Beschäftigung mit belastenden Themen wie Krankheit und Tod ist eine mögliche Erklärung für diese hohe Rate, dass Ärzte sowohl die Kenntnisse als auch Zugang zu Mitteln zur Ausführung eines Suizids besitzen, über die andere Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht verfügen.

Die Zahl der Suizide steigt mit dem Alter. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Häufigkeit von Suiziden im Alter deutlich unterschätzt wird. Es erscheint nachvollziehbar, dass ein Mensch seinem langen Leben ein Ende setzen möchte. 

Viele Methoden, welche in einer als aussichtslos empfundener Lage praktiziert werden, sind inhuman, wie Erhängen, Vergiften, Sturz von hohen Gebäuden oder vor einen fahrenden Zug. Letzteres ist zusätzlich eine schwere seelische Belastung des zufällig beteiligten Bahnpersonals. 

Viele Personen schädigen sich dabei nachhaltig körperlich und oft auch geistig, mit schwersten emotionellen und finanziellen Folgen für sich selbst, ihre Familien, aber auch für das Gesundheitswesen und die Volkswirtschaft.

Andererseits wären Medikamente vorhanden, die ein schmerzloses Einschlafen und damit ein selbstbestimmtes, friedliches und humanes Sterben in heimischer Umgebung ermöglichen könnten. Diese dürfen aber nach den Bestimmungen des Arznei- und Betäubungsmittelrechts zur Beendigung menschlichen Lebens nicht eingesetzt werden (sehr wohl aber in der Tiermedizin!). 

Es zeugt auch von einer sonderbaren Moral, dass das für die Sterbebegleitung in der Schweiz vorwiegend verwendete Medikament Natrium-Pentobarbital in Deutschland hergestellt wird!



*Glaube und Religion:
* 
Immer wieder tauchen die Fragen auf, ob die Vielfalt der Natur einer höheren Ordnung entspringt und welchen Sinn das menschliche Leben hat.

Kausalität hat für mich einen hohen Stellenwert und ich neige dazu, nach einem "Warum" zu fragen. In vielen Fällen finde ich keine Antwort, wobei die Frage offen bleibt, ob ein höheres Bildungsniveau zu besseren Ergebnissen oder eher zu weiteren Fragen führen würde.

Unterschiedliche Religionsformen bieten Erklärungen durch einen Gott, der das Universum schuf und dem Menschen darin eine privilegierte Rolle zuteilte. Diese geht so weit, dass ihm nach seinem irdischen Tod das ewige Leben in Aussicht gestellt wird.

Wenn Menschen an eine höhere Macht glauben, die ihr Schicksal bestimmt, so kann dies in der Not eine große Hilfe sein und ich bin nicht so vermessen, dies bewerten zu wollen.

Allerdings wird es dann kritisch, wenn dieser Glaube dazu führt, keinerlei Eigenverantwortung zu übernehmen.

Die Vorstellung, dass ein Gott den Menschen als etwas Einmaliges geschaffen hat, aber Krieg, Not, Krankheit und Leid jeglicher Art zulässt, um ihn zu prüfen, ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.

Wenn der Glaube als Erklärung anbietet, dass Gott durch das Leid diejenigen besonders prüft, die er liebt, dann ist meine Toleranz überfordert.

Ich betrachte den Menschen als ein Produkt der Evolution, als unbedeutendes Mosaiksteinchen eingebunden in die Aufgabe, für die Erhaltung der Art nützlich zu sein.

Dies schließt nicht aus, dass wir unsere Fähigkeiten und Emotionen dazu nützen, um unsere Lebensspanne mit (für uns) wertvollen Inhalten zu versehen.

Religion betrachte ich als Menschenwerk, geschaffen aus der Angst vor dem Nichts und der Nicht - Akzeptanz der eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit. Sie hat sich zu einem mächtigen Werkzeug entwickelt, um Menschen zu manipulieren, im positiven wie auch im negativen Sinn.

Ich kann und möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es evtl. eine höhere Ordnung gibt, die unser Universum steuert. Allerdings bin ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass sie dann von einer Komplexität ist, die unser Verstand auch nicht annähernd wahrnehmen, geschweige denn verstehen kann. 



*Evolution:*

Wir sind den Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Natur unterworfen, deren vorrangiges Ziel es ist, den Fortbestand des Lebens zu gewährleisten. 

Hierfür betreibt sie einen unvorstellbaren Aufwand und erreicht ihr Ziel durch eine unendliche Vielzahl von Strategien und Techniken, die ausschließlich dazu geschaffen sind, Impulse für die Fortpflanzung auszulösen.

Dies gilt für alle Lebewesen; der Mensch ist voll in dieses Schema eingebunden. 
Die betörenden Reize des anderen Geschlechts, das beglückende Gefühl der Verliebtheit, der unbändige Drang zur Vereinigung, die höchste Lust sexueller Erfüllung sind Höhepunkte menschlicher Emotionen, aber letztendlich Erfüllungsgehilfen der Natur, die dazu beitragen, das gewünschte Ziel - die Fortpflanzung - zu erreichen.

Hier werden unausweichlich Prozesse ausgelöst, die im Erbgut verankert sind. Die moderne Genforschung zeigt die Strukturen und ungeheure Vielfalt der gespeicherten Informationen.Die Programme, die zur Vereinigung, Schwangerschaft, Geburt und Erziehung führen, sind "Premium - Programme" von höchster Priorität. 

Ist der Zweck - neues Leben zu schaffen - erreicht, so hat das Individuum seinen biologischen Zweck erfüllt und verliert für die Natur an Bedeutung. Es laufen dann nur noch die Basisprogramme zur Aufrechterhaltung von lebenswichtigen Funktionen, deren Effizienz im Lauf der Zeit nachlässt, sodass die bekannten Abbauprozesse auftreten, die letztlich zum Ende führen.

Man könnte der Natur zum Vorwurf machen, dass sie das Finale nicht so sorgfältig ausgestattet hat wie die Ouvertüre. Man darf dabei aber nicht übersehen, dass der Mensch sich überall eingeschaltet und die ursprünglichen Baupläne gewaltig verändert hat.

Es gab noch zu keinem Zeitraum in der Geschichte der Menschheit innerhalb e i n e r Lebensspanne so viele und gravierende Veränderungen wie in den letzten Jahrzehnten. 

Forschung, Medizin, Technik, Wirtschaft und viele andere Bereiche haben sich in atemberaubendem Tempo entwickelt und zu teils dramatischen Veränderungen geführt.

Der Mensch ist dabei, die ganze Welt zu verändern, um sie zu beherrschen. Gewalt, Terror, Hunger und Elend beherrschen große Teile unserer Erde. Vielfach liegen die Ursachen im Streben nach Macht und Reichtum, in Ignoranz, Rücksichtslosigkeit und Dummheit. 

Albert Einstein sagte bereits Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts:

"Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter; der Mensch beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherrschen".


*Fazit:*

Ich bin dankbar für ein erfülltes Leben. 

Mein größter Aktivposten war und ist eine Partnerschaft, die sich in allen Lebenslagen bewährt und meinem Leben Inhalt und Bereicherung gegeben hat.

Ein halbes Jahrhundert mit einem geliebten Menschen zusammen zu sein und mit ihm alles zu teilen  Hoffnungen, Erwartungen, Freude, Erfolg, aber auch Enttäuschungen und Schmerz  dies ist eine Erfüllung, welche vielen Paaren heute nicht mehr vergönnt ist. 

Nach einem arbeitsreichen Berufsleben konnte ich mit 60 Jahren einen neuen Lebensabschnitt beginnen. Ein bescheidener Wohlstand ermöglichte uns Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit.

Die folgenden 10 Jahre waren die schönsten in unserem gemeinsamen Leben, ausgefüllt mit Hobbys, Reisen und hoher Lebensqualität.

Bis zur Prostatakrebs - Diagnose  im 70. Lebensjahr war ich völlig gesund und 100%ig fit.

Eine Krebserkrankung rechtzeitig zu entdecken und sie 11 Jahre im Griff zu halten, ist eine gelungene Mischung aus Glück und praktizierter Eigenverantwortung. 


 Ich denke, dies ist eine sehr positive Bilanz.
 

Ich möchte keine 100 Jahre alt werden.

Weitere fünf oder sechs Jahre in ausreichender Selbstbestimmung sind zur Abrundung willkommen. Jede weitere Verlängerung wäre wohl vom Verfall dominiert und würde die Gesamtbilanz trüben.

Ich akzeptiere meine Endlichkeit. 

Ich erwarte nichts anderes als ein großes NICHTS. 

Es ist der Gegenbegriff zum SEIN. Es gibt kein Bewusstsein und keine Wahrnehmung, somit auch kein Bedauern, keine Enttäuschungen, keine Defizite und kein Leid. 

Es besteht keinerlei Anlass, dieses NICHTS zu fürchten.

Ich werde mich bemühen, informiert und vorbereitet zu sein, um ein hilfloses Ausgeliefertsein am Lebensende zu vermeiden. 

Die Auseinandersetzung mit der Problematik und das Wissen um Alternativen reduziert diffuse Ängste und trägt dazu bei, die Lebensqualität der letzten Jahre zu verbessern.

Grüße an alle
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Namensvetter - Helmut,

Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende, ja ein grosses Thema und nun bist Du ja mindestens 12 Jahre älter wie ich aber ich habe mich schon lange mit dem o. g. Thema befasst und Heute war ein Artikel in unserer Zeitung "Würdevoll in den Tod" und da wurde über den Sterbehilfe-Anwalt Wolfgang Putz berichtet, Er hat mit Elke Gloor das Buch *"Sterben dürfen*"  geschrieben. Das Buch habe ich noch nicht aber werde es mir noch zulegen!

Es kommt meistens immer anderst wie man denkt!

Mach es Gut
Helmut
*
*

----------


## gerhard29

> *Die Lebensqualität der letzten Jahre verbessern*


Lieber Helmut,

dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus Deinem sehr interessanten Beitrag. 

Mehr gibt es zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen. Deiner Leistung für diesen Beitrag gebührt höchster Respekt. Alle Achtung und vielen Dank sowie die besten Wünsche, dass Du die nächsten 20 Jahre weiterhin so fit bist. 

Deinen Wunsch, 100 zu werden, ignoriere ich einfach....

----------


## gerhard29

> Deinen Wunsch, 100 zu werden, ignoriere ich einfach....


*Hallo Helmut,*

*selbstverständlich muss es heißen: "Deinen Wunsch, nicht 100 zu werden, ignoriere ich einfach...*

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag

----------


## premme

Lieber Helmut (i),
habe Deinen Beitrag in aller Ruhe gelesen. Möchte Dir soviel schreiben, aber mir fehlen die passenden Worte.
Deshalb bleibt mir nur eine Möglichkeit, ich ziehe meinen Hut, vor Dir und deiner Familie.
Bitte bedenke, 100 ist nur eine Zahl.

Somit wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie noch viele, viele schöne Jahre.

Viele Grüße
Reinhard

----------


## wanderfreund

Lieber Helmut (i),

Danke für einen Beitrag, der uns jüngeren Betroffenen Mut macht, auch, wenn es bei dem Thema um das Sterben geht. Ich glaube an nichts Übernatürliches bzw. Übersinnliches, aber, dass ich meine eigenen Gedanken und Gefühle bei anderen Menschen wiederfinde, lässt mich fast an Seelenverwandtschaft glauben. Es wäre schön, wenn sich eine Plattform für die vernünftigen Vorschläge zur Sterbehilfe finden ließe, die einen Fortschritt im Interesse vieler Gleichgesinnter bringen könnte. Es gibt bestimmt viele, die sich mit ähnlichen Gedanken beschäftigen und keine Lösung finden; vielleicht können wir mit unserer Diskussion hier im Forum ein klein wenig zur Entwicklung beitragen. Die verkrusteten Strukturen von Kirche und Politik in Deutschland werden aber nur schwer aufzubrechen sein.
Ich bin z. Zt. in einer Reha-Klinik und muss immer wieder feststellen, dass Kranke nichts Wesentliches über ihre eigene Krankheit wissen, alles teilnahmslos mit sich geschehen lassen und oft nur schwer zu bewegen sind, etwas über das von den Schulmedizinern verordnete Programm hinaus zu tun. Und was noch auffällt ist, dass hier relativ wenige ältere Patienten mit dem PC umgehen können bzw. mit dem Internet arbeiten. Es bleibt also noch viel zu tun.

Meine volle Zustimmung zu deinem Beitrag und Beispiele daraus werde ich auch in Gesprächsrunden und persönlichen Gesprächen in Zukunft zum Ausdruck bringen.
Das Thema ist es wert!

Noch viele glückliche Jahre mit der Gattin wünscht

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Norbert KK

Hallo Helmut(i)
ich melde mich nur selten hier im Forum und bin mit meinen Äußerungen sehr zurückhaltend,aber nach Deinem großartigen Beitrag 
muß ich Dir einfach sagen,daß dies genau meine eigenen Gedanken trifft,ich war bisher nur nicht in der Lage,dies so durchdacht zusammenzufassen.Daher herzlichen Dank.

Norbert

----------


## HorstK

Hallo lieber Helmut,

ein zum Nachdenken anregender Beitrag. DANKE!

Zu den Kapiteln Glaube, Religion und Evolution könnten auch die Thesen von Raimund Trieschmann (90) passen: http://dasuniversuminformeln.npage.de/

Freundliche Grüße ins Nürnberger Land
Horst
P.S.: Wie geht es Deinem Bruder?

----------


## Detlev vK

Lieber Helmut (i),

für Deinen Mut, Deine Gedanken zur Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende hier ins Forum zu stellen, möchte ich Dir sehr herzlich danken. Es ist bestimmt nicht selbstverständlich in unserer Zeit, so frei zu einigen sehr wichtigen Themen des "Alterns" und eines möglichen Sterbeprozesses, von dem ja auch durchaus schon jüngere Forummitglieder betroffen sein können, Stellung zu beziehen. Und für manche dürften damit durchaus tabuisierte Bereiche angesprochen worden sein, die zu Diskussionen Anlass geben könnten und sollten.

Zu der aus meiner Sicht äußerst gelungenen und professionellen Aufbereitung dieses Themas möchte ich Dir noch einmal ausdrücklich gratulieren. Da wir in den letzten Wochen schon sehr ausführlich über dieses Thema korrespondiert haben, gehe ich auf die Inhalte zunächst einmal nicht weiter ein.

Vielmehr möchte ich Deinen Beitrag dazu nutzen, vorzuschlegen, *im Forum eine eigene Rubrik zu diesem Thema einzurichten*, um jedem Deiner Teilaspekte, aber auch noch nicht formulierten, genügend Plattform zu bieten, in entsprechenden Diskussionsbeiträgen "sinngeordnet" berücksichtigt zu werden. 
Ich für meinen Teil sehe alleine in Bereichen wie Glaube/Religion, Pflege oder Sterbehilfe sehr große Felder, Fragen zu stellen, Meinungen zu äußern oder aus der Patientensicht Antworten zu formulieren, die nicht nur im Bereich der Psyche eingeordnet werden können. Vielleicht gibt es ja ähnliche Ansichten zu meinem Vorschlag, so dass RalfDM etwas "leichter zu überreden" ist. Denn Dein Beitrag zeigt sehr eindrücklich, dass sich mit dem Lebensende zu beschäftigen nicht nur negative Aspekte zu Tage fördert.

Viele liebe Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Helmut,
alle Achtung und große Zustimmung zu Deinem Beitrag. Ich kann mich so gut wie in allen Bereichen damit identifizieren und es wäre wahrhaftig einer umfangreichen Diskussion wert. Mir selbst geht es ja entsprechend meinem Alter (80 J ) sehr gut, aber es ist mir schon bewusst, dass das nicht dauerhaft so weiter gehen kann. Allein was ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Besuchen im Seniorenheim mit bekomme, gibt mir schon sehr zu denken und man wünscht sich dabei schon, dass man nicht in eine solche Situation gerät. Man kann sich das natürlich nicht aussuchen, wünscht sich aber schon ein anderes, würdevolleres Ende seiner Tage. Ja, das ist jetzt nur einer kleiner Auszug zu diesem, wirklich umfangreichen Thema. Lieber Helmut, Du hast hier wirklich einen ganz tollen Beitrag eingebracht und dafür möchte ich mich ganz aufrichtig bedanken. Herzliche Grüße und weiterhin alles Gute, Carlos

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Helmut,

du hast dir außergewöhnlich viel Mühe, sowohl zu einer Recherche, als auch die Hintergründe und den Aufbau - mit den entsprechenden Schlußfolgerungen -  mit sehr viel bedacht gewählt.

Es sind nicht nur die Argumente, die du anführst, sondern auch der expositionale Aufbau welcher nicht nur fasziniert, sondern auch die realitätsbezogenen Aussagen erhärten. Das führt zu einer stillen Bewunderung, dass es hier jemand wagt, ein Thema anzuschneiden, welches im Hintergrund längst bekannt, aber so wenige öffentliche Befürworter hat.

Dazu ist zuerst einmal ein gewisser Mut erforderlich, so zu formulieren, dass es nicht nur logisch, sondern auch schlüssig dargelegt wird um die brisante Thematik zu kommunizieren.

Das ist dir sehr gut gelungen.

Es wird ein gesellschaftliches Problem sein, wie hier die Denkanstöße aufgenommen und weiterentwickelt werden. Deine Argumente sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen, die Zeitdauer wie solche Fakten als gesellschäftsfähig angesehen werden, ist sehr schwer einzuschätzen. Die Gründe hast du auch schon mit angeführt.

Inwieweit die Gesellschaft - aufgrund von Zwängen - sich irgendwann benötigt sieht Handlungsbedarf zu entwickeln, um dann überhastet zu reagieren, birgt aus meiner Sicht - gefahren - die durch frühzeitige Kommunikation und Auseinandersetzung mit dieser Thematik vermieden werden könnten.
Jedoch sind derzeit noch zu viele mit der Verdrängung des Alterungsprozesses und Sterbens beschäftigt um den sozialen Sprengstoff zu erkennen.

Du hast mit deinem sehr gelungenen Beitrag einen längst fälligen Denkanstoß gegeben, den ich mir persönlich in andere, mediale Publikationsträger wünschte.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!

Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen, die ich teils auch als Mail erhalten habe.

Natürlich freue ich mich über Anerkennung, hatte jedoch auch mit weiterführenden Gedanken und vor allem aber auch mit Widerspruch und Kritik zu einigen Themen gerechnet. Einiges berührt ja sehr persönliche Bereiche wie Glaube und Religion und die hieraus resultierenden Ansichten zu Sterbehilfe und Suizid.

Wie Hans-J. richtig bemerkt, ist eine rechtzeitige Auseinandersetzung mit der brisanten Thematik von höchster Wichtigkeit, um den sozialen Sprengstoff in Grenzen zu halten.

 *Ich meine, hierfür ist es höchste Zeit.*
 
Auch wenn wir hier nur in einem sehr kleinen Kreis diskutieren, könnten wir doch profitieren.

Deshalb bitte keine falsche Zurückhaltung mit anderen - auch kritischen - Gedanken; eine fruchtbare Diskussion benötigt Polarität.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Helmut,
danke für deine mutigen Ausführungen. Du hast zu Recht dafür viel Lob erhalten, siehst es auch richtig, wenn du kritische Stellungnahmen vermißt.
Das Thema scheint doch noch mit viel Tabu behaftet zu sein.
Ich kann in weiten Teilen deinen Thesen zustimmen, würde jedoch in einer entscheidenden Frage die Dinge etwas anders sehen. Um es vorweg zu sagen: Wie du würde ich jedem das Recht zubilligen, den Freitod zu wählen, wenn er meint, eine unerträgliche, nur mit Schmerz und Trübsal behaftete Lebenssituation im Alter nicht aushalten zu wollen. Jedoch sehe ich diese mögliche Lebenssituation im Alter nicht so definitiv pessimistisch und auswegslos, wie es in deinen Ausführungen erscheint:



> Allein der Gedanke, unter Verlust jeglicher Privatsphäre tagtäglich von ähnlich oder noch schlimmer Betroffenen umgeben zu sein und dieser Atmosphäre nicht mehr entrinnen zu können, ist ein Albtraum!
> Der Gedanke, bei den elementarsten Verrichtungen auf fremde Menschen angewiesen zu sein, ist der pure Horror.
> Die Vorstellung, in Windeln und mit Magensonde, in einem Milieu der Hoffnungslosigkeit dahin zu vegetieren, ist unerträglich. 
> Ebenso unvorstellbar ist es, den Verfall der Persönlichkeit durch Demenz durchleben zu müssen. Offen ist die Frage, wer dabei mehr leiden würde, der Betroffene oder der Partner.


Es gibt viele Altersheime, die als Ort des Siechtums und trostloser Vorhof des Ablebens trefflich beschrieben sind. Es gibt aber auch welche, die einen würdigen Lebensabend erlauben, Geselligkeit und neu erlebte Freuden vermitteln und die Chance ermöglichen, aus der Depressivität und dumpfen Einsamkeit  der eigenen privaten Wohnung herauszuführen.
Hutschi hat mir einen interessanten Bericht hierzu zukommen lassen: hier.
Seien die objektiven Umstände auch noch so unzulänglich, es ist immer eine Frage der subjektiven Einstellung zu den Gegebenheiten.  Was in der Vorschau als unerträglich erscheinen mag, kann sich im späteren subjektiven Erleben ganz anders darstellen. Die Einengung der Denkleistung und emotionalen Erlebensfähigkeit sehen wir heute „im Vollbesitz der geistigen Kräfte“ ganz anders als dann, wenn es so weit ist. Das gilt auch für Altersdemenz. Eine Beeinträchtigung des Gedächtnisses und der Denkfähigkeit ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Verlust der Fähigkeit,  Lebensfreude zu finden und zu genießen.
Auch beim Kind paßt sich das, was Freude ermöglicht, an die geistige Entwicklung an. Warum soll das im Alterungsprozeß nicht ähnlich sein?
Man soll sich schon mit den Freitod auseinandersetzen können, ohne Tabus. Man soll auch die Option zugestanden bekommen. Aber allzu schnell den Suizid zu priorisieren finde ich keinen guten Ansatz, wenn auch verständlich.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Hartmut!

Danke für Deine Stellungnahme, über welche ich mich gefreut habe. 
Sie zeigt mir, dass ich mein Anliegen möglicherweise nicht deutlich genug dargestellt habe.

Meine Gedanken sollten nicht pure Hoffnungslosigkeit und Verzweiflung signalisieren, sondern mein Bedürfnis (und gleichzeitig die Empfehlung) widerspiegeln, sich ernsthaft und rechtzeitig mit den Chancen und Risiken des hohen Alters auseinander zu setzen, um informiert und gerüstet zu sein.

Du erwähnst zu Recht, dass das Thema noch mit zu vielen Tabus behaftet zu sein scheint.

Wie soll man auftretende Probleme bewältigen, wenn man sich nicht damit beschäftigt? 
Ich sehe es ähnlich wie beim Umgang mit unserer Erkrankung: Je besser die Information, umso größer die Chance, rechtzeitig adäquat zu reagieren. 

Wenn u.a. auch das Thema Freitod angesprochen wird, so sehe ich darin keinesfalls ein Priorisieren, sondern vielmehr den Hinweis auf eine von vielen Optionen.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass es auch anders kommen und die restliche Lebensspanne noch mit einer akzeptablen Lebensqualität verbunden sein kann.
Und natürlich wünsche ich mir genau dies. 

Ich bin mir auch dessen bewusst (und habe auch darauf hingewiesen), dass mit zunehmendem Alter ein Anpassungsprozess stattfindet, der bewirkt, dass man bescheidener wird in seinen Erwartungen und sich mit Defiziten arrangiert.

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass sich die heutige Vorschau und das spätere subjektive Erleben deutlich unterscheiden können und sicher besteht darin auch eine Chance. Aber der Vergleich der Empfindungsfähigkeit bei Altersdemenz mit der eines Kindes erscheint mir etwas gewagt, denn der kleine Mensch strotzt auch ohne bewusste Wahrnehmung vor Wohlbefinden und Lebensfreude. Und die verlinkte Geschichte der Frau Zimmermann ist wohl lesenswert, aber doch etwas idealisiert.

Vielleicht gelingt es mir mit diesen Zeilen, die leicht düstere Grundstimmung des ersten Berichtes etwas aufzuhellen und noch weitere Forumsteilnehmer zu einer Stellungnahme zu motivieren.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HorstK

Sendung verpasst? 
06.06.2011, 21.45 Uhr, REPORT MAINZ, Das Erste 

Der Ärztetag hat vergangene Woche den ärztlich assistierten Suizid grundsätzlich verboten. *Das Verbot wird sowohl von Palliativmedizinern als auch von Juristen hart kritisiert.* Das Verbot dränge Patienten und Ärzte in die Heimlichkeit, in eine Grauzone. Es bestehe die Gefahr, dass sich suizidwillige Patienten verstärkt an selbsternannte ärztliche Sterbehilfe wenden.

Zum Nachlesen, Nachhören und Nachschauen:
*http://www.swr.de/report/-/id=233454/nid=233454/did=7979438/4p6588/index.html*


Horst

----------


## norbert77

Hallo Helmut,
habe deinen beitrag aufmerksam gelesen, ich bin auf deiner Seite !
Ich bin zwar bedeutend jünger, jedoch auch prostata OP vor 4 Moaten- deren folgen (.............) = psychischer belastung - kann mir leider Viagra&Co welche mir zumindest hoffung geben könnten nicht leisten, KK lehnt die Kostenübernahme ab, bin in einer tiefen depressiven phase und stehe vor einem aus und habe Suizit-Gedanken. Es gäbe Hilfe.....   aber nicht für mich !Allerdings lasse ich auch den aspekt der nebenwirkungen nicht ausser acht ! 
Selbst wenn---cialis und vridal haben erhebliche nebenwikungen---Will ich diese in kauf nehmen ?
Warum darf ich nicht gehen-auf humane weise-wenn es zeit für mich ist und ich es WILL ? Wenn ich wüsste, wo ich Natrium Pentobarbital bekäme,? ich würds nehmen !!!
Aber dennoch   DIR NOCH ALLES GUTE !!!
norbert77

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Bitte, lies die vorhin an Dich gerichtete PN und versuche, Dich mit langen Wanderungen und viel Bewegung abzulenken. Das Leben ist zu kostbar, um es aufzugeben.

*"Das Gestern ist fort - das Morgen nicht da. Leb' also heute!"
*(Pythagoras von Samos)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ich wüsste, wo ich Natrium Pentobarbital bekäme,? ich würds nehmen !


Lieber Norbert
Natrium-Pentobarbital gibt es sehr günstig bei Sterbehilfe-Organisationen wie 
Exit und Dignitas in der Schweiz und wohl auch in den BeNeLux-Ländern.
Aber eine depressive Phase ist kein Grund für die, Dir bei Deinem derzeitigen Sterbewunsch zu helfen.
Die würden Dir eher eine Kopfwäsche verpassen und schauen, dass Du das Leben wieder etwas heller sehen könntest.

Irgendwo (War's hier?) hab ich mal diesen Witz gelesen:

Der "Schöpfer" sagt zu Adam:
_Zuerst die gute Nachricht:  Du hast eine Eichel und ein Hirn bekommen.
Dann die Schlechte: Dein Herz reicht nicht aus um beide gleichzeitig zu durchbluten._

So gesehen ist es gar nicht so übel, sich noch ein paar Monate auf die Hirndurchblutung konzentrieren zu müssen.
Du hast es vielleicht noch nicht bemerkt, aber ein Orgasmus ist auch ohne Erektion und Samenerguss möglich.
Sprich halt offen darüber mit Deinem jeweiligen Partner. Geht er nicht darauf ein, ist er's eh nicht Wert.




> OP sehr gut verlaufen, nerverhaltend ...   und ich war auch gleich stubenrein.


Na also, damit geht es Dir bei recht guten Aussichten auf künftige Erektionen gleich von Berginn an besser als vielen Leidensgenossen.
Du bist dabei, Spanisch zu lernen, also hast Du Pläne für die Zukunft.
Die werden nie Wirklichkeit, wenn Du Dir jetzt das Licht ausknipst.

Mehr Licht wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------

